# Tool Pouches, what do you like/have?



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

I am one to wear a full rig even during finishes. I feel without it you are No good missing all kinds of small parts needed such as wirenuts, 6/32s, connectors etc. 

Has anyone got a good durable one they recommend , ive gone thru my second klien one that they sell at Home Depot. and its ripping etc. Ive been really interested in the Rack-A-tiers Rig.


----------



## ggrumpy (Sep 30, 2014)

Occidental Leather tool pouches..


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

http://www.occidentalleather.com/product.php?sku=9596&type=


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

I use a leather klein pouch, with a hammer holder, and a tape measure holder on the belt as well. 

for wire nuts, staples, screws and other fun misc. things i use a home depot or supply house nail apron.


----------



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't know how much I would like leather. Does it chafe?


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

jsmart84 said:


> I don't know how much I would like leather. Does it chafe?


 the occidental pouches are the softest leather you'll find . Pretty much like a pre-broken in pouch , yet still very durable . Not cheap , but you'll likely never wear it out .


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

jsmart84 said:


> I don't know how much I would like leather. Does it chafe?



My leather pouch took a little to break in but once it did it's great. Very light and holds mostly everything i need for day-to-day stuff. Can't complain at all. I don't use a leather belt though. I use a thicker nylon belt and it works well for me. 

I never liked those nylon pouches, but thats all that you can find at home depot.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

jsmart84 said:


> I don't know how much I would like leather. Does it chafe?


Nope it nice soft leather and will never wear out.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I catch you anywhere near any kitchen cabinets wearing a tool pouch and your ass is so fired.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I also, am not a fan of stuffing my pockets with tools. I usually wear a small/medium sized pouch unless I am working at one location with my bucket nearby.

A leather Klein # 5127 is a good general use pouch. A Klein #5190 is nice if you only need a few basic tools. ( You never want to carry "every tool that you own" on your body. A Carhartt 4 pocket apron is nice for a part pouch and not very expensive, usually about $18 - $19.

Of course all pouch choices depend on individual preferences and the tasks that you normally do. The weight difference between the lightest to the heaviest EMPTY pouch is only a few ounces. It is the tools in the pouch that adds the weight.


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

Black Dog said:


> http://www.occidentalleather.com/product.php?sku=9596&type=



I would be in heaven if i had that, but it would be impossible to keep from falling down. I hope you use those suspender clips!


----------



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

Mac Mike man,
Good thing your not my boss and I run my own company. People who wear tools in your pocket are useless. To contort your shoulders to pull a pair of pliers oUT of your back pocket on top of the lack of material your carrying foe the finish. Your problem the kind of guy that puts his tools on the counter. Huge pet pieve of mine . I've never scratched a cabinet or caused any damage by my tool pouch. Maybe it's my girlish figure .


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

jsmart84 said:


> Mac Mike man,
> Good thing your not my boss and I run my own company. People who wear tools in your pocket are useless. To contort your shoulders to pull a pair of pliers oUT of your back pocket on top of the lack of material your carrying foe the finish. Your problem the kind of guy that puts his tools on the counter. Huge pet pieve of mine . I've never scratched a cabinet or caused any damage by my tool pouch. Maybe it's my girlish figure .


I think it's your girlish figure. 

I use a small cardboard box to relocate necessary tools from my pouch when working on finished dwellings, not my pockets. The box can sit on the countertop without scratching or injury to it or the cabinets. My back thanks me for this , and one day your's will also if you take my advice.


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

jsmart84 said:


> Mac Mike man,
> Good thing your not my boss and I run my own company. People who wear tools in your pocket are useless. To contort your shoulders to pull a pair of pliers oUT of your back pocket on top of the lack of material your carrying foe the finish. Your problem the kind of guy that puts his tools on the counter. Huge pet pieve of mine . I've never scratched a cabinet or caused any damage by my tool pouch. Maybe it's my girlish figure .



I'm 6'2 210lbs, i can't wear a pouch when finishing a kitchen, i will mess that kitchen up so bad. 

I admit, i'm a tool pocket stuffer


----------



## BT Electric (Feb 7, 2014)

Black Dog said:


> http://www.occidentalleather.com/product.php?sku=9596&type=



X2

The best I have ever worn. Very comfortable. 

I ended up taking the hammer loop off and replaced it with the Occidental leather drill holster. Fits my 1/4" M18 impact or M18 1/2" drill. I also have the 5055 suspension system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm also 6 ft 2. Never Had any issues


----------



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

Must be my girlish figure lol. I'm 6 ft 2 and about 170. I take care of myself and am very active workout wise . At my strongest was able to deadlift 405 for 5 reps. But anyway has anyone seen the rack a tier pouch?


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

jsmart84 said:


> Must be my girlish figure lol. I'm 6 ft 2 and about 170. I take care of myself and am very active workout wise . At my strongest was able to deadlift 405 for 5 reps. But anyway has anyone seen the rack a tier pouch?



I wasn't insulting your strength or fitness level if that's what you thought. I was just making a point that i'm a big person and it's easier for me to put tools in my pockets.


----------



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol. No I was just mentioning to macMike about back issues. Who knows still young and I guess back issues could still arise. I used to be a tool in pickets before I started my business now I see my guys tools in pocket and they ask me if I have parts screws, connectors etc and I say of course


----------



## Mich drew (Mar 3, 2013)

jsmart84 said:


> Mac Mike man,
> Good thing your not my boss and I run my own company. People who wear tools in your pocket are useless. To contort your shoulders to pull a pair of pliers oUT of your back pocket on top of the lack of material your carrying foe the finish. Your problem the kind of guy that puts his tools on the counter. Huge pet pieve of mine . I've never scratched a cabinet or caused any damage by my tool pouch. Maybe it's my girlish figure .



You shouldn't make such broad statements about carrying tools in your pockets. I have been at this trade for 32 years and find that most of the time, at least in commercial and industrial work, 75 percent of the time I only need 3 or 4 tools at a time for the task at hand . No need for a pouch when that's the case. When you need a pouch, apron, or parts bag, then strap them on.
Like McMike said when you get older, your back will thank you if you haven't strapped on every tool you own all day for no reason.


----------



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

Mich drew
I've worked in commercial and industrial field primary before starting my own business from car dealerships to aircraft manufacturing plant . From building machine control Panels. I have used more than 4 hence for a rolling bag. The difference is I run a business and to run a business you need to lead by example. I'm sure you don't wear proper safety gear either because it hurts your back. The issue is I look for efficiency . I have to make sure jobs are being done efficient not someone running to the truck 12 times for simple common carried parts.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Still the same as last year.


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

aftershockews said:


> Still the same as last year.



I have a very similar pouch as you. 

Maybe we're not so different after all Mr. Aftershock.


----------



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

Iol Looks Just Like A Guy I Knows pouch.


----------



## Mich drew (Mar 3, 2013)

jsmart84 said:


> Mich drew
> I've worked in commercial and industrial field primary before starting my own business from car dealerships to aircraft manufacturing plant . From building machine control Panels. I have used more than 4 hence for a rolling bag. The difference is I run a business and to run a business you need to lead by example. I'm sure you don't wear proper safety gear either because it hurts your back. The issue is I look for efficiency . I have to make sure jobs are being done efficient not someone running to the truck 12 times for simple common carried parts.


Jsmart, you know nothing about me, so there is no reason to assume I don't follow safety procedures because I don't wear a fully loaded rig all the time.
I don't own my own business. But I have run multi-million dollar jobs with as many as 20 J men on my crew, with no accidents and a nice profit for the owner of the company I work for. Just because everyone doesn't operate the same as you doesn't make them any less efficient as you. I suggest you unpuff your chest and have a nice thanksgiving.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh man.....my back hurts just looking at your guys tool pouches. Ugh.

I dropped that thing like a bad habit, and became a REAL ELECTRICIAN --> a back pocket electrician. :thumbsup: 

Anything more than a nail apron and your back pocket is uncivilized.


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

MHElectric said:


> Oh man.....my back hurts just looking at your guys tool pouches. Ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like you're style.. You're an inspiration. 

Now if only my boss thought that way


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> Oh man.....my back hurts just looking at your guys tool pouches. Ugh.
> 
> I dropped that thing like a bad habit, and became a REAL ELECTRICIAN --> a back pocket electrician. :thumbsup:
> 
> Anything more than a nail apron and your back pocket is uncivilized.


I do the same as you. I just store my tools in that pouch.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Glad to hear there's some real men here. Some of these guys just pretend to be electricians during the work week.

I don't think I've ever worked with a guy over 50 who wore a tool belt. They ALL talked about how it would ruin your back. Tool belts are for rookies.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> Glad to hear there's some real men here. Some of these guys just pretend to be electricians during the work week.
> 
> I don't think I've ever worked with a guy over 50 who wore a tool belt. They ALL talked about how it would ruin your back. Tool belts are for rookies.


I can understand wearing a pouch on commercial work.
On a TC, a pouch just creates a "bull in a china shop" situation. Plus you do not need all those tools on a TC. Hell, a flat head, needle nose and testers will get you by on most.
Residential addition/remodels and even new houses you need what? Side cutters/strippers and a nail pouch with staples and wing nuts. Maybe dikes to pull out staples.


----------



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

MichDrew. All I was saying was my guys areally inefficient without a pouch. Hence why The Kids boss wants him to where a pouch. Michael drew your boss might have a company that has c amo u not of people b it at that point means nothing if some workers suck. At my point in time if my few guys aren't efficient ithan could mean the business sinking . I've been alive for less time than you been a electrician and I'm not puffed up but when I'm trying to run a businessmall I want my guys to be efficient and know what there doing. There's a reason why they make many tools, a pair of pliers are not a hammer, cutters and strippers. There's a tool for every job and having the right tools makes you a good worker. If your carrying them next to you at least you have them but for your original post of saying you doing jobs with 3 to 4 tools tells me maybe you don't do much and you just some bum I would throw off a job if I was at my old compay.


----------



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

Holy crap spell check sucks


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

jsmart84 said:


> Holy crap spell check sucks


And lack of paragraphs. Quit posting from your phone.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I also work with the Klein #5127 on hip, with a 
Ideal 35-969 Tuff-Tote Tool Carrier w/Shoulder Strap, Leather Model
in the truck-gang box or dragged to some safe place on the job!


----------



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

Aftershock. I get all the updates on my phone. Why wouldn't I use it to write from. Sure spell check sucks but who really cares if I have one huge paragraph and run on sentences lol


----------



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

Are you going to be the Grammer police.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

jsmart84 said:


> Are you going to be the Grammer police.


Only if nominated.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Here come the slackers, all I need is pliers and a screw driver....bla bla bla!


----------



## BryanB (Feb 15, 2014)

Side pouch all the time. With a Home Depot nail apron. There's an apprentice that works with me sometimes and he was a pocket stuffer. We were lift working and all he had was linesman and 10 in one. When he needed something else I would just say where is you pouch. So he got sick of that and bought one haha.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

BryanB said:


> Side pouch all the time. With a Home Depot nail apron. There's an apprentice that works with me sometimes and he was a pocket stuffer. We were lift working and all he had was linesman and 10 in one. When he needed something else I would just say where is you pouch. So he got sick of that and bought one haha.


Funny how that works:laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Black Dog said:


> http://www.occidentalleather.com/product.php?sku=9596&type=


:no:

We're electricians, not framers. That thing is ridiculous.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

jsmart84 said:


> MichDrew. All I was saying was my guys areally inefficient without a pouch. Hence why The Kids boss wants him to where a pouch. Michael drew your boss might have a company that has c amo u not of people b it at that point means nothing if some workers suck. At my point in time if my few guys aren't efficient ithan could mean the business sinking . I've been alive for less time than you been a electrician and I'm not puffed up but when I'm trying to run a businessmall I want my guys to be efficient and know what there doing. There's a reason why they make many tools, a pair of pliers are not a hammer, cutters and strippers. There's a tool for every job and having the right tools makes you a good worker. If your carrying them next to you at least you have them but for your original post of saying you doing jobs with 3 to 4 tools tells me maybe you don't do much and you just some bum I would throw off a job if I was at my old compay.


You obviously dont know what you are talking about. If you focus on one task at a time and dont go all ADHD on the job then you dont need 8000 tools at once. THAT is how you gain efficiency.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

MHElectric said:


> Glad to hear there's some real men here. Some of these guys just pretend to be electricians during the work week.
> 
> I don't think I've ever worked with a guy over 50 who wore a tool belt. They ALL talked about how it would ruin your back. Tool belts are for rookies.


Aprons are for shade tree carpenters and chefs.:laughing::laughing:
Depends what type of work you're doing. If your roughing in resi it's not hard to carry the tools in an apron. If your doing commercial it may be a little more difficult.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

jsmart84 said:


> Are you going to be the Grammer police.


It's not "Grammer", it's "Grammar"


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

wendon said:


> It's not "Grammer", it's "Grammar"







Just ask Kelsy! :whistling2:


----------



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

It's because our trade does require more than one tool during your normal day. I don't advocate having a drill holster but my common tools I carry would be:
Lines man's
10 inch diagonals
Phillips
1/4Flatblade
1/8 flatbed
Knife
Strippers
Sheet rock knife
Multiple of bits for impact 
Level
Tape
Pen tester

In the material side depending on if I'm doing residential or commercial could be connectors, staples, zipties, miscellaneous screws, wire nuts etc. 
Someone who carries 2 to 3 tools wastes time in my opinion. Everyone the need something they waste time going to get it. It's all about being prepared and efficient


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

MTW said:


> :no:
> 
> We're electricians, not framers. That thing is ridiculous.


To you it is, The fact is I'll do my work my way, If you want to work out of pocket, go for it, not on my jobs though, I need electricians that are working, and not walking around the job looking for their hammer, looking like they are on coffee break all day...


Out of pocket guys are always digging through their tool bag or box for the basic stuff they should have on them.

I walk into a room that an out of pocket guy was just working in, and I'll find a pile of wire nuts, screws, and a roll of 33 on the floor. Where is he? at the material bench loading his pockets with the same stuff he left on the floor.

"Hey give me a measurement for that pipe bend"---down the ladder to the tool bag to look for his tape measure, seriously that's bull chit.

On my belt I have about 5 different tools I use daily and the normal materials in the materials pouch, a tape measure, a pen pencil and sharpy along with a small flash light.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I can tell you what NOT to buy: The Rack-a-tiers pouch. Big, clumsy, completely useless tape measure holder and I don't know how you are expected to pull a hammer out of your a$$ whenever you need it.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

jsmart84 said:


> It's because our trade does require more than one tool during your normal day. I don't advocate having a drill holster but my common tools I carry would be:
> Lines man's
> 10 inch diagonals
> Phillips
> ...


Get a mass license I'll put you to work up here...:thumbsup:


----------



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

Black dog. I have my own shop down here. I have always wanted to get my Mass license but have heard they have made it very difficult to get now . I don't really have any need for it but figured one more notch on my belt. 

99cents. The Klein pouch I have no is similar with a hammer loop on your ass and the tape measure holder is right next to that . The biggest complaint is it doesn't last and it's flimsy.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

I have a tool carrier with the handle from Home Depot I don't really like it


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Black Dog said:


> To you it is, The fact is I'll do my work my way, If you want to work out of pocket, go for it, not on my jobs though, I need electricians that are working, and not walking around the job looking for their hammer, looking like they are on coffee break all day...
> 
> 
> Out of pocket guys are always digging through their tool bag or box for the basic stuff they should have on them.
> ...



Cmon Harry, we all know you are just hanging ceiling fans all day you don't need to be dragging around all that metal just to hang a fan.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Cmon Harry, we all know you are just hanging ceiling fans all day you don't need to be dragging around all that metal just to hang a fan.


:laughing:

I hate ceiling fans:laughing:


----------



## JoeCav91 (Sep 15, 2014)

I have a dead on tool belt, picked it up at Home Depot last year when my previous one wasn't usable anymore. I don't really care for the belt on it but the pouches are nice. I wear it daily unless we are roughing in a house, then I just use a single pouch to hold the few tools I need. After seeing that occidental leather setup though, I think that's going to be my next setup. Looks like it will last a long time.


----------



## 347volts (Jul 5, 2014)

MHElectric said:


> Oh man.....my back hurts just looking at your guys tool pouches. Ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I take the same approach. No need for a tool belt. Most jobs can be done like 3 tools max. If you need more than 3, that means your tool belt would be starting to get pretty heavy and more efficient to just take you bag with you. Only thing a tool belt would be useful for is the material side. Nothing a small cardboard box can't fix!


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

347volts said:


> I take the same approach. No need for a tool belt. Most jobs can be done like 3 tools max. If you need more than 3, that means your tool belt would be starting to get pretty heavy and more efficient to just take you bag with you. Only thing a tool belt would be useful for is the material side. Nothing a small cardboard box can't fix!


Nothing like finding small cardboard boxes with a roll of 33, staples, screws wire nuts and connectors,tools in the trash and the guy that was using it is at the materials bench loading up a new box of stuff, then starts walking the job for his hand tools that the laborer just threw out. brilliant


----------



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

Harry,
We are so in line it's scary. I get so puss ed when I get to a job or open my van and find connectors, wirenuts, hardware scattered or in a box that will end up being dumped. The difference between employers and employees is they have no idea on cost but every wire nut cost about 10 cents, connectors range from .50 up. But yet like you said this cap gets to a box or falls out on the van floor they sweep it up and just chuck it . Probably 5 bucks every shot . If you want to carry a box of tools go be a handy man.


----------



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

** get pissed**


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

jsmart84 said:


> It's because our trade does require more than one tool during your normal day. I don't advocate having a drill holster but my common tools I carry would be:
> Lines man's
> 10 inch diagonals
> Phillips
> ...


So you go to a trouble call where the tickets says "Receptacles not working". You carry all that in with you?


----------



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes and a fluke meter. You have no idea what your going to have to look at. It's easy enough to bring the whole thing in then need things and have to go back outside and get them. It's all about time man. Wasting time doesn't put food on my table. I mean don't get me wrong if your bringing a bag in with you that's fine too but if your roughing a house or office a pouch with appropriate connectors and wire nuts better be on you. And not just carrying a box that will wind up in the trash .


----------



## DriveGuru (Jul 29, 2012)

90% of my jobs are T&M, more time = more money


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

jsmart84 said:


> Yes and a fluke meter. You have no idea what your going to have to look at. It's easy enough to bring the whole thing in then need things and have to go back outside and get them. It's all about time man. Wasting time doesn't put food on my table. I mean don't get me wrong if your bringing a bag in with you that's fine too but if your roughing a house or office a pouch with appropriate connectors and wire nuts better be on you. And not just carrying a box that will wind up in the trash .


You also strap a hole hawg on as well?:blink:

I doubt you will need a level on a trouble call about receptacles being out.
I carry:
Meter
Side cutters
Needle nose
Flat and phillips.
The only time I go back out to the van is to get a replacement part once I find what is causing the issue.


----------



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

Aftershock. No a level may not be necessary but I keep my tools in the same spot . No need to take it out. And sure I would go out to get a replacement item also. I just keep certain tools in there all the time because I use them almost daily . I have a 24 inch roller with everything else .


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I ran a service call yesterday with flat, Phillips, lineman, and a nc. I came back out 15 minutes later with a125 dollar check and left.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Black Dog said:


> To you it is, The fact is I'll do my work my way, If you want to work out of pocket, go for it, not on my jobs though, I need electricians that are working, and not walking around the job looking for their hammer, looking like they are on coffee break all day...
> 
> Out of pocket guys are always digging through their tool bag or box for the basic stuff they should have on them.
> 
> ...


We all skin cats differently, but man, I did the tool pouch, material bag and impact setup for a couple years and it killed my back. The mpst I do now is use a carhartt nail apron with a 4 pocket klein tool pouch. If I need more tools than that I am stationary anyway and work out of my veto tool bag.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I ran a service call yesterday with flat, Phillips, lineman, and a nc. I came back out 15 minutes later with a125 dollar check and left.


Come on, You've got to charge more than that:no:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> We all skin cats differently, but man, I did the tool pouch, material bag and impact setup for a couple years and it killed my back. The mpst I do now is use a carhartt nail apron with a 4 pocket klein tool pouch. If I need more tools than that I am stationary anyway and work out of my veto tool bag.


I've seen your set up, that works for me too.

BTW the belt in post 3 weighs 5.5 lbs empty.

Also know one needs to load their belt up with all those hand tools, The picture is from their web site so they are just showing off how much crap you can put in it.


----------



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

Commando . You are right. We all skin cats differently but I've worn the same setup for about 14 years and I don't have any back issues etc. Knee issues yes lol. 2 knee surgery to remove torn meniscus but they were caused by boxing and the twisting motion throwino punches not the trade. Could be ma u be a combo of the two? Any or I personally feel lost with out items especially during a rough or finish requiring odd and end parts. Part of back issues maybe the need for suspenders to distribute the weight


----------



## BT Electric (Feb 7, 2014)

I added the drill holster after going on a service call and not feeling comfortable setting my impact on the floor or the counter where it could be knocked over and damage the surface. 
Replaced a receptacle in a kitchen last week and in addition to my tools I also carried my rubber backed padded cloth pad that covered the counter top and down in front of the cabinets to protect against tool and belt buckle damage, a roll of painters tape to secure a piece of drop cloth to the backsplash, and ShuBee booties on my boots. The counters were polished black granite and I didn't want to leave any dust or trace of my being there. I even wiped them down with a microfiber cloth when I finished.
I know this is a lot to carry into a house just for a receptacle change or other simple job, but it keeps the good paying customers coming. The ones I work for always recommend me to their friends because they know I won't make a mess in their multi million dollar home. 


BT Electric


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

on most service calls I start with this Occidential setup and a zipper bag full of misc wirenuts, crimps sleeves, ground screws ect.

Its all extra tools and it stays at the side door

If I need anything more I usually grab a tote and load it up


----------



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

Jack, digging the attachment of the plug checker. with the new code change here and new construction needing to be tamper proof it's the only thing that really works to get in there. Anyway going back to pouches. I was really interested in more thoughts on the rack a tier pouch. Most of rack a tiers products are f bombing awesome .


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

i have a set of stronghold suspenders, occidental belt, greenlee pouch on one side and just a awp carpenters pouch on the other


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

the-apprentice said:


> i have a set of stronghold suspenders, occidental belt, greenlee pouch on one side and just a awp carpenters pouch on the other


Picture


----------



## montecarlo87 (Nov 2, 2014)

These backpack tool pouches work really good for the mobile electrician


http://ih.constantcontact.com/fs196/1102692376463/img/270.jpg?
a=1114514937654


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

The_kid said:


> I'm 6'2 210lbs, i can't wear a pouch when finishing a kitchen, i will mess that kitchen up so bad.
> 
> I admit, i'm a tool pocket stuffer


Tool pocket stuffing is the only way to go IMO.:thumbsup:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> Tool pocket stuffing is the only way to go IMO.:thumbsup:


:no:


----------



## BGumby (Dec 1, 2014)

I prefer a legit belt so I can have everything readily available. I have having to make trips back to the truck in cold weather if I forget something....im new to the trade so I always overlook that one piece I should bring...


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

BGumby said:


> I prefer a legit belt so I can have everything readily available. I have having to make trips back to the truck in cold weather if I forget something....im new to the trade so I always overlook that one piece I should bring...


If I am un sure of what I may be getting into, I will bring in my tool belt with all my usual tools. If I am on a TC, I usually just grab a flat, phillips, side cutters, needle nose and testers.
I wear carpenter's jeans just for the extra pockets.


----------



## BGumby (Dec 1, 2014)

Hey man....I work on **** pumps....sometimes I gotta go down 30-40ft deep can station to diagnose a panel....I cant afford to take the time to be up and down. Also flathead is always my forst choice if im not using my belt


----------



## DriveGuru (Jul 29, 2012)

in the pouch is a fluke 1587 and clamp on attachment, I normally start with this, then if needed fill a bag as required. I can tear up allot of stuff with this though


----------



## weebee (Feb 15, 2016)

Here's mine. Battle proven!


----------



## Arikculwell (Feb 16, 2016)

And cargo shorts/pants for wire nuts ect..


----------



## travy77 (Feb 1, 2016)

It all depends on the work you are doing. On Residential and Commercial jobs tool and part pouches are the way to go. If working with mc and emt it is nice to have the parts in a pouch to keep you more efficient. Industrial jobs you are most likely not going to need a bunch of different tools so just some bibs or a small pouch works great.


----------



## barthchris (Feb 22, 2016)

Black Dog said:


> http://www.occidentalleather.com/product.php?sku=9596&type=


Just started this forum today, Ive stopped by and lurked throughout the years but decided to join today. It's a great source of info.

I've been doing electrical work for 20+ yrs. most of that has been service work, commercial and industrial, some residential. 

My tool pouch is similar to this, leather belt and pouches, same setup with a parts pouch on one side and a tool pouch on the other. Years ago I tried the tough nylon type fabric (cordura?) pouches that Klein made, I hated them they were too floppy. I had the perfect excuse to go back to leather after I ruined the nylon set by working in a sewage treatment plant, yes, what you think happened, happened!:vs_poop:

I also need suspenders to keep the whole rig from pulling my pants down, yeah I look like a dork but it works for me. Ive become so dependent on them that I feel "naked" without. My productivity slows down a lot without having everything I need right there on me. Except for break and lunch my "rig" stays on me all day. The suspenders keep most of the weight on the shoulders and so far I've avoided back issues.

The problem with having everything right there on you is that I always get new guys thinking Im some walking supply house. They try to bum straps, fasteners, connectors, etc. that they are too lazy to get. Their like dogs begging at the dinner table, if you never feed them in the first place they won't beg. Well, most dogs that is!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

Recently picked up ones of these 









...modded it a little bit to suit my needs. Lets me carry enough to get me through most jobs. My Veto Tech LC is nearby with my other gear. 

http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/...-hold-everything-85010.aspx?processor=content


----------

